# LogiSystems Latest Repairs



## EliteEV (May 6, 2008)

I hope to be receiving mine on Friday (1/9). If the weather is conducive to test driving I'll give it a workout this weekend and report on the results. Mine blew up after 4.3 miles, but LogiSystems did a good job turning it around, given the holidays and all. Here's hoping...

Scott
1974 Lotus EliteEV


----------



## EliteEV (May 6, 2008)

I did get my controller on Friday and it seems to be performing well. I was able to take my EV on several test drives, totaling about 30 miles. That's the good news. The bad is that the range is horrible! I'm at a DOD of 50% after 6 to 8 miles, with 10 group 27 AGMs starting out fully charged. This at moderate speeds and mostly level roads. I was wondering if the current limiting adjustment would make a significant difference in this. Right now it's turned nearly completely up, so I can keep up with traffic. I'll be experimenting more soon, but any advice would be appreciated.

Anyway, the controller hasn't emitted any smoke yet, and barely heats up after a run.


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

mopargarage said:


> I found out today that LogiSystems has been shipping out their latest round of newly repaired controllers. They told me that they have had no reported failures from these. Has anyone here received and tried a repaired LogiSystems controller in the past week or two?
> ~Bruce


Well, I got my repaired controller back today and if everything goes as planned, I will reinstall and test it tomorrow (Thursday 1/22) .

The last time I spoke with LogiSystems they told me that they had heard of no failures with the latest batch of repaired controllers. I have heard two success stories. 

Has anyone had any experience do date with repaired LogiSystems controllers received since the end of December?


----------



## m38mike (Dec 27, 2008)

What size controllers are you running? 550's? 750's? 1000's?? Could too small of a controller lead to the failures? I'm looking to buy a Logisystem controller, probably a 550, but I may go bigger if running too close to the design limit is causing failure.


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

Just an FYI in case anyone is interested in the LogiSystems controller issues.

My repaired LogiSystems controller (550a 156v) blew up during it's first short test drive today. This time it did start a small fire under the hood which I put out with a fire extinguisher.

Jim at LogiSystems said that this was the first reported failure in 65 repaired units that they have sent out.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

lol i cant imagine how pissed off you woulda been


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

mopargarage said:


> Just an FYI in case anyone is interested in the LogiSystems controller issues.
> 
> My repaired LogiSystems controller (550a 156v) blew up during it's first short test drive today. This time it did start a small fire under the hood which I put out with a fire extinguisher.
> 
> Jim at LogiSystems said that this was the first reported failure in 65 repaired units that they have sent out.


Sorry to hear...whats your plan moving forward?


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> Sorry to hear...whats your plan moving forward?


I'm not quite sure yet. LogiSystems is going to do a quick turn-around and upgrade me to a 750 Amp controller - although I was nowhere near even 500 amps on the two I blew up. They are also going to examine my wiring diagram to see if anything else might be causing the problem. In a few days I plan to call Jim to see exactly what faulted on my last controller and discuss things with him. 

After that I will have to decide if I want to try the Logisystems one more time or reduce my voltage to 144 and go with the Curtis controller that I purchased after my first LogiSystems failure. I really want to use 156 volts on my build because I think that is the only way I will meet my goals. But then again, I don't want to destroy my car either.

~Bruce


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I just got and installed my repaired logisystems 144v 1000a controller It's working ok so far, except it lurches forward from a dead stop. Not sure if it is the controller or something else. Anyhow, it hasn't blown yet. My first one that blew decided to fail at full throttle. Scary stuff. Almost drove through the neighbors house.


----------

